# Announcing HyperbolaBSD Roadmap



## Vadim_Mkk (Jan 10, 2020)

News from hot and south Brazil 





						Hyperbola - News: Announcing HyperbolaBSD Roadmap
					






					www.hyperbola.info
				



 2019-12-21 - Luke R.
Due to the Linux kernel rapidly proceeding down an unstable path, we are planning on implementing *a completely new OS derived from several BSD implementations*.
This was not an easy decision to make, but we wish to use our time and resources to create a viable alternative to the current operating system trends which are actively seeking to undermine user choice and freedom.
*This will not be a "distro"*, but a hard fork of the OpenBSD kernel and userspace including new code written under GPLv3 and LGPLv3 to replace GPL-incompatible parts and non-free ones.
Reasons for this include:

Linux kernel forcing adaption of DRM, including HDCP.
Linux kernel proposed usage of Rust (which contains freedom flaws and a centralized code repository that is more prone to cyber attack and generally requires internet access to use.)
Linux kernel being written without security and in mind. (KSPP is basically a dead project and Grsec is no longer free software)
Many GNU userspace and core utils are all forcing adaption of features without build time options to disable them. E.g. (PulseAudio / SystemD / Rust / Java as forced dependencies)
As such, we will continue to *support the Milky Way branch until 2022* when our legacy Linux-libre kernel reaches End of Life.
Future versions of Hyperbola will be using HyperbolaBSD which will have the *new kernel, userspace and not be ABI compatible with previous versions*.
*HyperbolaBSD is intended to be modular and minimalist* so other projects will be able to re-use the code under free license.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 10, 2020)

Shouldn't you go bang that drum over at the OpenBSD camp, when you are announcing to hard fork them?


----------



## sidetone (Jan 10, 2020)

I hope it's intended to use BSD applications rather than try to keep PulseAudio and SystemD.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 10, 2020)

Was already discussed a little bit in this thread here.
I fail to see how this can possibly be a good idea, or how it can be viable. But it people want to invest their time into it, good luck.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry, I made clone for existing thread.. Remove or merge with existing thread..


----------

